# GHRP-6 is the best



## gmlab (May 31, 2010)

I've been hooked on bodybuilding eversince and someone told me to try GHRP-6, then I tried it and now been using it for how many months and it's just amazing. It is really effective for burning fat and for muscle building. Thanks to GHRP-6.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 31, 2010)

fucking liar you are gmlab . . GHRP-6 has no fat burning properties whatsoever, furthermore it inhibits liposis you spamming motherfucker!


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 31, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fucking liar you are gmlab . . GHRP-6 has no fat burning properties whatsoever, furthermore it inhibits liposis you spamming motherfucker!


 They're come'n outta the woodwork now. Damn ! You should make some of these fools walk the plank !!! LOLOLOL

Peace and Love


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 1, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> fucking liar you are gmlab . . GHRP-6 has no fat burning properties whatsoever, furthermore it inhibits liposis you spamming motherfucker!


 

LMAO!

He is prob part owner of the shit.


----------



## Wadey (Jan 28, 2011)

Ha ha ha, his screen name was a bit of a give. Ha ha


----------



## David Fasnacht (Jan 29, 2011)

been i ghrp -6 for about 70 days no fat loss maybee some fat gain im heavyer than i have ever been also on cjc-1295 dac im at about 208 5'9   8% bf just started some mgf igf 1- ec see w hat happens


----------



## onthedarkside (Jan 29, 2011)

I was gonna run GHRP-6 for some joint treamtment/prevention and was planning on loosing ome fat while this is going on, would it be a bad idea to include the GHRP-6 while "cutting" faat.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2011)

interesting, I happen to have some GHRP-6 on hand but have yet to use it.


----------



## Devin Watt (Jan 29, 2011)

whatever happened to proper nutrition?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2011)

Devin Watt said:


> whatever happened to proper nutrition?



what's that? 

I am only kidding, no one is saying that any supplement or drug is more important than nutrition, however once you get your diet dialed in you look for other ways to enhance your physique or athletic ability.


----------

